# Como puedo construir un transformador



## jesus hernandez jimenez (Abr 10, 2006)

Como puedo construir un transformador reductor de ac/dc 12v 15a, 

Que alguien me ayude.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 11, 2006)

No puedes hacer un transformador de AC a DC, lo que si puedes y aún así es bastante complicado es hacer un transformador de AC/AC y luego rectificarlo pero 15 A? vaya ocuparás que la entrada sea de unos 1.5 A

Te sugiero comprarlo hecho, no obtendrás muy buenos resultados haciéndolo en casa.

Saludos


----------



## JR (Abr 11, 2006)

quizas podrias hacer un autotransformador, y poner un puente de diodos de por lo menos, 30 a 45 amp, utilizar capacitores o filtros de por lo menos, 33000 microfararios, no se mucho como carcular los capacitores, pero creo que es posible con un autotransformador conseguir eso que buscas


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 11, 2006)

180W comienza a gustarme...
La idea general es rectificar toda la entrada, luego alternarla a una frecuencia mas alta asi lo podes pasar por un transformador mucho mas chico. Luego viene la etapa de regulación...
No se si a alguien le interesa hablar de este tema, me gustaria que no me ejen solo...


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 11, 2006)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> 180W comienza a gustarme...
> La idea general es rectificar toda la entrada, luego alternarla a una frecuencia mas alta asi lo podes pasar por un transformador mucho mas chico. Luego viene la etapa de regulación...
> No se si a alguien le interesa hablar de este tema, me gustaria que no me ejen solo...



Pues yo desconosco del tema pero si me explica sere un agradecido lector.

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 11, 2006)

Empeza leyendo esto:
AN556 - Application Note 556 Introduction to Power Supplies


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 11, 2006)

JR dijo:
			
		

> utilizar capacitores o filtros de por lo menos, 33000 microfararios


Te quedaste corto, según mis cálculos eso da un rizado del 109% y tardaría casi 1 segundo en cargarse, durante ese tiempo el circuito está casi en corto por lo que se calienta el bobinado del transformador. Osea que poco te va a durar si lo encendes y apagas a cada rato.

Para 50 Hz, 15A y un rizado de 20% tendría que ser de 220 mF (milifaradios) con lo cual el circuito estaría en corto durante 5 segundos al encenderlo.

La solución ya no pasa por un filtro C, eso que sugeris es un super-capacitor.


----------

